# Co2 pumps and flourite



## Vladimer (Apr 11, 2004)

alright, getting a 288 gallon tank, 92x24x30, not going any bigger anymore! lol, no more room









i plan to have a pretty well planted tank for the p's, my question is... when do i know when i should use a Co2 pump, like how much vegitation in the tank till i should be putting a Co2 pump in there,

and flourite, turns out, i'd have to spend over 600 bucks on flourite to fill the bottom of the tank, costs more then the tank itself!! lol, do i reeeally need it? dont exactly save much by going with gravel, the black small stones i was looking at are only a few bucks cheaper per bag lol, does the flourite cause any damage to the p's long or short term?

thanks guys


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi there.

Its good to see people who likes plants in a P tank.

Anyway, CO2 is a MUST. Trust me, plants die like little bitches without CO2, and proper light. Light, just go and get those "daylight" fluroescent tubes.

As for the fluorite, its damn expensive. What I do is that I take a small fine net (breakable by the roots) and just wrap the bag with some fluorite around the roots of a plant. That is a much cheaper way.

And fluorite is inert, so no damages to the P. Just remember to wash it.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

you don't need the whole tank to be flourite. mix it up with the best matching gravel you can find and that should be good. that's what i did with mine.









1/3 flourite, 2/3 gravel should be good... even better. 50/50

CO2 is a good thing to have, but not needed if you have a compact + fertilizers. 
the plants will do FINE, but not at best...



> As for the fluorite, its damn expensive. What I do is that I take a small fine net (breakable by the roots) and just wrap the bag with some fluorite around the roots of a plant. That is a much cheaper way


good idea, but you'll have to change each plant from time to time.

from my experience, if your goign to have a planted tank... DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!! get everything you need!.. you'll save money in the future so you don't have to replace things...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> from my experience, if your goign to have a planted tank... DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!! get everything you need!.. you'll save money in the future so you don't have to replace things...


 i agree!


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

ViBE said:


> As for the fluorite, its damn expensive. What I do is that I take a small fine net (breakable by the roots) and just wrap the bag with some fluorite around the roots of a plant. That is a much cheaper way.


Hey ViBe, can you give more details about the type of net used to wrap your plants. I think that's a good idea. I want to get some flourite but it's expensive. I sure would appreciate more information on the type of netting that holds the flourite to the roots.
Thanks!


----------

